# 04-05 GTO auto door locks



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:shutmeI dont know how many of you was like me..... why do my pass door lock sometimes and unluck sometimes when i put it in park? 


Well call me dumb but it just hit me last month why it did this.. When you unlock your goat( both doors) to drive some where, if dont open your passenger door and drive off, when you put it in park, the passenger door will NOT unlock. If you open your passenger side door, after you drive and park, your passenger door will unlock.


Please tell me i am not the only one that discovered this. I had my goat 4yrs the 28th of this month:shutme


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I turned the auto lock feature off. Still, it sounds crazy that they would think of that.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I still can't figure out how to unlock the passenger side while in the drivers seat and the car is running.:lol: To much electronics.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

the auto lock feature was only on Auto's right?


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

yes, my manual doesn't lock automaticaly


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Now I get it. My car for sure doesn't lock once in motion...praise the Lord for that.arty: Another good reason to have the manual.


----------

